# Thailand



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

I wonder if it's a nice country for foreigners to live in....certainly much more reasonable prices ?

Foreigners can't own houses there I've heard....has to lease it for a number of yrs (30+)


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i traveled the whoile of thailand for a month last year and it was amazing!
Bangkok is very very busy and chaotic but its awesome at the same time, Ive been thinking of maybe gettin a few friends together to buy a house over there, I dont think we would end up buying one in bangkok as it is way to overcrowded smelly and noisy.
I did travel to most of the islands over there and they are beautiful... just how you imgaine a deserted island to look like! If i were to buy a house over there it would definatly be in the south.

Everything over there is so unbelievebly cheap over there you can work back at home for 3 months and be able to live over in thailand for 9 months on that money. I guess your from the states and i was living (extremely well) on £5 ($10) a day which included a hotel, with a/c, 3-4 meals a day and beers in the evening!

Go over there for a month or two and check it out, the people are nice enough once you get out of the tourist places as they are just trying to get your money!


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm thinking of going out there again to seriously check it out. I spent 2 months island hopping and learning to dive for cheap out there a few years ago, before the Tsunami hit.

Beautiful and friendly people too. On one Island I stayed on, Ko Lanta the guy that owned the hut I was renting said that if I came over in the off peak season and helped him build I could stay for free.

These people are genuine like you would not believe, even in Bangkok. I was dropped off by a Tuk-tuk driver at the wrong place once, I wandered about looking for my hotel as I really needed a sh*t due to a bad stomach. Man I was getting really desperate when screaming round the corner comes the guy who dropped me off about 10mins earlier. He stopped and said he was very sorry to drop me off in the wrong place and that he had been looking for me to take me to the right place (even though he had ealier said he was late for his dinner).

Go there and see you will not be disappointed. But just as they are pretty poor and act very accommodating never treat them as underlings.

Have fun if you go dude


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

my parents both live in thailand. there are ways around the "no foreigner land ownership" thing, as my parents just bought a new property there with no trouble whatsoever. another way around it is to get a thai person to buy it in their name, then give it to you or some sh*t.

its a fantastic country to live in when you get to know and understand how everything works over there. incredibly cheap to live.

you can build a custom built house for about 100-200 thousand dollars...for what would cost more than 1 million in north america. but the quality isnt sacrificed, as many of the construction foremen are expats from the US or Europe.

it you need any input on the country, let me know.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Puff said:


> my parents both live in thailand. there are ways around the "no foreigner land ownership" thing, as my parents just bought a new property there with no trouble whatsoever. another way around it is to get a thai person to buy it in their name, then give it to you or some sh*t.
> 
> its a fantastic country to live in when you get to know and understand how everything works over there. incredibly cheap to live.
> 
> ...


how is carmen doin puff?


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

Some of the "builders" there are careless and do sloppy concrete/wallsupport jobs resulting in cracked walls etc....hmmm , better be picky for quality job !


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

Im going to go there and stay there to be become a muay thai fighter


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> how is carmen doin puff?


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

My Dad did alot of work there in the late 80's-early 90's. Child molestation capitol of the world. Cheap plastic surgery. Bad food. Cholera, Tuberculosis, various venereal diseases ravage the countryside.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

maddyfish said:


> My Dad did alot of work there in the late 80's-early 90's. Child molestation capitol of the world. Cheap plastic surgery. Bad food. Cholera, Tuberculosis, various venereal diseases ravage the countryside.


Sounds like paradise...I'm there!


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> My Dad did alot of work there in the late 80's-early 90's. Child molestation capitol of the world. Cheap plastic surgery. Bad food. Cholera, Tuberculosis, various venereal diseases ravage the countryside.


Sounds like paradise...I'm there!








[/quote]

You forgot to mention AIDS


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

its world reknown for its hospitals these days. they're like 5 star hotels, with doctors trained in the US or UK


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Puff said:


> how is carmen doin puff?











[/quote]


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

maddyfish said:


> My Dad did alot of work there in the late 80's-early 90's. Child molestation capitol of the world. Cheap plastic surgery. Bad food. Cholera, Tuberculosis, various venereal diseases ravage the countryside.


SOunds like your dad found all the wrong places and people to hang out with


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

WhiteLineRacer said:


> My Dad did alot of work there in the late 80's-early 90's. Child molestation capitol of the world. Cheap plastic surgery. Bad food. Cholera, Tuberculosis, various venereal diseases ravage the countryside.


SOunds like your dad found all the wrong places and people to hang out with
[/quote]

no kidding. lmfao.

bad food is f*cking ridiculous. even the food you buy from the street vendors is better than a lot of what you get at restaurants in North America, and the upper class restaurants in bangkok will blow most ppl's minds. cant argue the STD side tho...altho most of the STDs were probably brought there by sick motherf*ckers who cant get their nut off back home...so try to bag some little kid instead.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I have friends who recently returned from a 6 week trip there. 
They loved it, they have a son that lives there teaching.
I say go for it.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

WTF molestation #REMOVED# u serious lol????


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I was there for a month back in 89 and had a great time. People were very cool, food was excellent, and it was amazingly cheap.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

I have live there for 3 years before I move to USA and return back in 1997 for vacation!..it very awsome, food, weather, fruite, hooker, etc....

Will be back there in 2 more years!..have to save up some money for thos hot chick there.

Ohhh.....one other thing..wacth out for AID!!!!, so wear some LATEX!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

and watch out for man boys. my buddy had a run "in" with one over there. she...err...he stole my buddy's passport and everything.hahahahhaha

there's a god damned f*ckload of trannies over there. it's great walking through town and picking out all the drunk aussies with a tranny who they THINK is a beautiful woman.hahahhaa


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Puff said:


> and watch out for *man boys*. my buddy had a run "in" with one over there. she...err...he stole my buddy's passport and everything.hahahahhaha
> 
> there's a god damned f*ckload of trannies over there. it's great walking through town and picking out all the drunk aussies with a tranny who they THINK is a beautiful woman.hahahhaa










haha lol..I'm not suprise that your buddy had run into one of them...there is soooooooo many of them, but no doutd thier are very nice looking chick with dick between thier leg.









Never less I ran into one! and for laugh out loud (embarishing myself) I had kiss one of them, and while we kiss I put my hands down and reach under her(HIS) skirt and feel like dry [email protected]#$


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

dude...that is quotable material...hahahahha


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

puff whats goin on there


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

OMG!!! RUN TO THE HILLS


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

RUN FOR YOOUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRR LIVES!!!!!!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

2P2F is talking about grabbing a trannies sausage...im concerned...genuinely concerned.

i think we should all join together for an intervention for him.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Puff said:


> 2P2F is talking about grabbing a trannies sausage...im concerned...genuinely concerned.
> 
> i think we should all join together for an *intervention for him.*


Me????


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

did you smell your fingers after you groped his c*ck?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

No!,,,I toke the bat outa hell and leave the bar after that...got myself a real chick that night...but won't regret about the gay bastard!..i have to admit he/she are hot tho.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

that is sick 2p2f.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

lament configuration said:


> that is sick 2p2f.


Sick? that i f*ck a real chick or i regret that he/she are hot!...man if you see her/him she/he is very hot..look very cute, nice and innocent look. just like a 18year girl..look nothing like you! i mean man!.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Puff said:


> No!,,,I toke the bat outa hell and leave the bar after that...got myself a real chick that night...but won't regret about the gay bastard!..i have to admit he/she are hot tho.








































HOF????


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

what are the tranies for like do they get close to you to like pocket pick or are they like gay hookes or something???


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Both!..thier would try to pocket pick first...if thier can't do it then thier need to give up thier ass for gay guys..but if you go to the right place no pocket pick, hotel are above the bar, food, nude massage, drink, etc....just like you in heaven.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Both!..thier would try to pocket pick first...if thier can't do it then thier need to give up thier ass for gay guys..but if you go to the right place no pocket pick, hotel are above the bar, food, nude massage, drink, etc....just like you in heaven.


dude..now you're explaining to us your expertise about tranny brothels in thailand...

i think you liked it more than you're letting on...


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

They are people too y'know , please show them some respect


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

And the women.. Ahh the women.. Wrap it and tap it my friend.

ahh crap. I really wish I read the 2nd page before posting that. 
HOLY FARK 2p2f! inner thoughts. somethings you shouldnt share.. HAHAHAHA
But in your defense I will throw caution to the wind and say...
Hey trannys arn't that bad..

Her name is Harisu. Do some googlin.











Quint said:


> They are people too y'know , please show them some respect


Who are people too? Trannys? I dunno about that.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Quint said:


> They are people too y'know , please show them some respect


the world's smallest violin in playing between my fingers right now...


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)




----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Gawd Damn, how did I miss this most epic of posts? Bahahhahha, 2p2f, all I can say is "wow, think you kind of know somebody"









Hey, man, whatever floats your boat...just keep those tranny's off of mine.

And yeah, Thailand is mad known for little girl bangers - was watching an undercover investigation on msnbc about a month or 2 ago - they went there & met up with a few guys from the states who were into that - one was a doctor! He liked the 14-16yr old girls, so he claimed. But they showed 8 and 9 yr old prostitute girls!! Sick, man.

Anyone remember Dec 26, 2004?
"And when God became incensed with their ways, he smited them with a mighty torrent from the sea, and cleansed the land of all evil which offended him. He cast the unholy into the waters and forests, so that their mangled remains gave testament to his wrath."


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i think god was more after sri lanka and indonesia than thailand.

ppl think thais are nasty for having child prostitutes, but most were sold to their pimps by their parents, or stolen outright. the thais arent the sick f*cks that fly 2000miles to go f*ck a child.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Did that God quote sound official? I just made it up...


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

lmfao. i totally thought some religious cook said that...hahahahaha


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

Gawd , some people here act like f-in ignorant dipsh*ts !


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

2p2f thats why you look for a adams apple first before you make your move.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Guru said:


> 2p2f thats why you look for a adams apple first before you make your move.


these days they get their adams apple removed and tit implants and everything. it's pretty out of hand


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Guru said:


> 2p2f thats why you look for a adams apple first before you make your move.


Trust me bud!...that is the one thing I've look for and I don't see any....second are the voice!...doesn't sound like a man to me, third the she/he walk! doesn't look like he/she got any eggroll between the legs

I"m telling you man!...if you she these (T)..you will do the same thing as I did!.....


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Quint said:


> Gawd , some people here act like f-in ignorant dipsh*ts !


Then why don't you take a sec to convey your thoughts and educate instead of just calling people names. 
because just calling people names is the true sign of ignorance.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Quint said:


> Gawd , some people here act like f-in ignorant dipsh*ts !


Which people are you referring to, Quint? And for what reason? I don't see any any ignorant, dipsh*t postings, wonder where you are looking...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Puff said:


> 2p2f thats why you look for a adams apple first before you make your move.


these days they get their adams apple removed and tit implants and everything. it's pretty out of hand
[/quote]

I've even heard of fake hips/ass being implanted. I've always thought wider hips would be the most difficult thing to mimic. Seems like it's kind of a weird arms race.

2p2f...


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

this is sickening and getting out of control, trannies kissing guys, wtf is going on here


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

2P2F


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Guys!...it not my faul that he/she are hot!....Trust me if you are in situation I know all you pervert would do the same not knowing that she is a MAN..


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Best thread ever...well, second best thread ever...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Alright you pervert out there...let see what you guys think about this!...is she hot or not?

Believe it or not she is a MAN....I can prove to you :rasp:


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

That SOOOO looks like a man! Manliest man I ever seen!! Not to mention the Meatball Parm Hero between his legs in the very first pic!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Alright you pervert out there...let see what you guys think about this!...is she hot or not?
> 
> Believe it or not she is a MAN....I can prove to you :rasp:


how can u prove it?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

So do you normally make it a habit to look up trannie's on the web, or was this a one time thing...yes that’s a guy... Thank god I live in the Nebraska I’ve never seen sh*t like that around here...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

yes i can!....pm me if anyone doesn't believe this chick is a man!..


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> yes i can!....pm me if anyone doesn't believe this chick is a man!..


sicko, i have no interest in your child tranny porno


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

joey said:


> yes i can!....pm me if anyone doesn't believe this chick is a man!..


sicko, i have no interest in your child tranny porno
[/quote]


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

This is how situtions that create terms like Meatspins start.....


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Hope you enjoy the pic BS>


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Goddamnit! I hate you.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Now make sure you save the pic!...Actually she is NOT Thai girl she is philippino :nod:


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah. I can tell. I'll give you that.. In low light and a few drinks it would take a "package check" before worrying. I'm just concerned with where you came up with all these pics if you just met up in a bar. Did you get his myspace after grabbing the junk?


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Man makes me think about not going to Thialand.


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

Guru said:


> Man makes me think about not going to Thialand.


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

..... third the she/he walk doesn't look like he/she got any eggroll between the legs
[/quote]
























Gawd man! I just sat here and laughed me a$$ off for about 30 minutes over this thread....
Crazy sh!t......


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

..... third the she/he walk doesn't look like he/she got any eggroll between the legs
[/quote]
























Gawd man! I just sat here and laughed me a$$ off for about 30 minutes over this thread....
Crazy sh!t......
[/quote]
That is some funny sh*t


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> So do you normally make it a habit to look up trannie's on the web, or was this a one time thing...yes that's a guy... Thank god I live in the Nebraska I've never seen sh*t like that around here...


i go out to San francisco every other week to see my sis in the collage

some of the ones out there u never would know
i have never partied there though not really my thing
i also see them in sacramento where i live about 1 hour from the bay
gross

once here we were driving downtown about 10 blocks from my house to the bars on a saturday night
as we are driving there are like 3 women on the sidewalk .............................
so my little cousin whistled as we drove by( we were doing like 10mph)
as soon as u heard him whistling they turned around

3 dudes in long blonde wigs, high heals and MINI skirts

we made fun of him for like 2 years


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

hof


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

2P2F - look out for these guys!
These are men:


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

^^^^^


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Isn't it hard to get by without knowing the language??


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

RUN 2P2F!!


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Dry [email protected]#$!!!!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> 2P2F - look out for these guys!
> These are men:








































the first pic the one on the left are my favorit Muaythia Boxer...he is very good kick all ass in the ring, but now he got himself in the ass as well.


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

Ya know, Is it just me or the more we talk about this, the more 2P2F's avatar looks like it could be one also......

no offense man


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

is so glad that bullsnake is back


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Geis said:


> Ya know, Is it just me or the more we talk about this, the more 2P2F's avatar looks like it could be one also......
> 
> no offense man


I was just thinking that very same thing...


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

PygoFanatic said:


> Ya know, Is it just me or the more we talk about this, the more 2P2F's avatar looks like it could be one also......
> 
> no offense man


I was just thinking that very same thing...
[/quote]
Same here....
Could all the girls he had been using in his avatar over the years been trannies


----------



## metal978 (Mar 16, 2006)

Guru said:


> Ya know, Is it just me or the more we talk about this, the more 2P2F's avatar looks like it could be one also......
> 
> no offense man


I was just thinking that very same thing...
[/quote]
Same here....
Could all the girls he had been using in his avatar over the years been trannies








[/quote]

same here. all those women on his avator..


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

same here!lol...LMAF...all my avatar are chick with no dick!...for sure the are not man..


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> same here!lol...LMAF...all my avatar are chick with no dick!...for sure the are not man..


fine then I'll ask......

2P2F, are you a tranny?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Geis said:


> same here!lol...LMAF...all my avatar are chick with no dick!...for sure the are not man..


fine then I'll ask......

*2P2F, are you a tranny?*[/quote]





















NO!>>>>sorry dude! I'll pass for you on that one...you can have all the tranny you want.


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

thank god this awesome thread is still half here.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Geis said:


> thank god this awesome thread is still half here.


I was hoping this thread are gone!...so you guys don't bump up this thread and called me a tranny.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

bout time you put a woman back in your avy.


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

man. you have brought us all a good laugh. All in good fun.


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

Are you guys f-in stupid or something....moms must've smacked your empty heads in concrete floor too many times cause you mostly seem to talk just childish retard S**T !


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Quint said:


> Are you guys f-in stupid or something....moms must've smacked your empty heads in concrete floor too many times cause you mostly seem to talk just childish retard S**T !


Little sensative about the tranny jokes?

2P2F knows we're messing with him. All in good fun.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Quint said:


> Are you guys f-in stupid or something....moms must've smacked your empty heads in concrete floor too many times cause you mostly seem to talk just childish retard S**T !


Well, atleast *that* makes you sound very intelectual and well brought up.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Quint said:


> Are you guys f-in stupid or something....*moms must've smacked your empty heads in concrete floor too many times cause you mostly seem to talk just childish retard S**T !*


Now that is childish retard S**T post there...I never have any problem with my fellow P-Fury talk about me, infact I enjoy it and have a good laugh with it. It all fun dude!...don't take it to seriously.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Quint said:


> Are you guys f-in stupid or something....moms must've smacked your empty heads in concrete floor too many times cause you mostly seem to talk just childish retard S**T !


HAHAHAHA .












































Lol I can only imagine what daddy did you you. whats the prob quint. you walking around in the ladies clothes?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

Quint said:


> Are you guys f-in stupid or something....moms must've smacked your empty heads in concrete floor too many times cause you mostly seem to talk just childish retard S**T !


Dad? Is that you?


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> Are you guys f-in stupid or something....moms must've smacked your empty heads in concrete floor too many times cause you mostly seem to talk just childish retard S**T !


Dad? Is that you?
[/quote]


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

Quint said:


> Are you guys f-in stupid or something....moms must've smacked your empty heads in concrete floor too many times cause you mostly seem to talk just childish retard S**T !


aaaa, see nows he's a good one for my sig......

real mature buddy.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> Are you guys f-in stupid or something....moms must've smacked your empty heads in concrete floor too many times cause you mostly seem to talk just childish retard S**T !


you walking around in the ladies clothes?
[/quote]

Doesn't he buy celebrity women's clothing off the internet and wear it or something?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> Are you guys f-in stupid or something....moms must've smacked your empty heads in concrete floor too many times cause you mostly seem to talk just childish retard S**T !


HAHAHAHA .












































Lol I can only imagine what daddy did you you. whats the prob quint. you walking around in the ladies clothes?
[/quote]

I remember those old posts and threads, it kind of scared me...

quint you gotta admit you've make some odd posts and threads that are out of the norm.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Yes he does buy quite a bit of womens movie costumes.

and has a strange facination with crossdressing.

http://piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?sh...=111369&hl=
http://piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?sh...=109779&hl=

And yes he is a X-dresser.


Quint said:


> To quote Britney : I'm not a girl , yet not a woman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So yeah Quint is a freak and is pissed off because the world dosen't readly accept his odd unnatural habbits. Sorry kido. But it is YOU that is wack. not the rest of society. 
Somethings you should really just keep to yourself and not expect everyone to just accept it.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

some classic threads there but there are some that are more strange, than those...


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

wow. a real "dry c#ck" scenario.......


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

wow, this thread never ceases to amaze me.









I fear that Quint and 2p2f will start their own website.... [email protected]


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

BlackSunshine : Who the f**k died and made you GOD , who are you to judge other people ?!

Don't try to act like a wiseguy dips**t with me , you may act that way to other people but I don't tolerate that sort of crap and will tear every provoker to shreds , don't even *think* about it !!!

Frankly I don't give s**t if people like me or not , I am not some a**licking buttkisser who needs to get approval/respect of people.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

quint how exactely will you be able to do that?

and what exactely is it you want? understanding? respect? tollerance?

if so dont start by calling everyone a retard. second dont get all postal cause someone crack fun at you on the internet, its very common.

we all know you have no basis to back up the threats in your posts. for all yu know you just thretaned the craziest person youll ever meet in your life.

the problem here is you have people assuming things about you, with no real facts to back it up, they are curious and some even keen on "gtting you". 
so tell us whats really up or shut your whining litte face.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

Quint said:


> No , I'm *not* one of them....LMFAO !!


are you sure..?


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

I have no idea what is going on lol

Beware e-thugs in da house


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

He's going come after you like a spider monkey!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Frankly Quint. I don't think anyone here gives a rats ass about what you will and wont tollerate.

And its you that appointed me judge by letting me get under your skin. Sorry man. But you are the one that choses to be a freak. You are the one that took offense here. Maybe you are one of those barfly Ladyboys. why else would you take offense to our talking about them? 
FYI the majority of the world does look at x-dressers as not normal. So don't get pissed at me because you chose to be a weirdo. No one cares. So why you feel the need to share it with us here I don't know. you don't see dudes here posting up about the latest porno they bought or how they wacked it 10 times last night. Like I said somethings you keep to yourself because no one wants to hear about it. Your little hobby is one of those things. Its a skeleton you should keep in your closet. 
Don't get me wrong. We have X-dressers here in the US too. Lets see Ed Gein was a cross dresser as was William Gacey.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

BlackSunshine said:


> ...you don't see dudes here posting up about the latest porno they bought or how they wacked it 10 times last night.


check my other threads.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

I gotta agree with BS here. I dont have any problem with any of the wierd habits people might be into. Hell, who am I to judge if someone likes to dress up like a women etc. BUT... the fact is it isnt normal, its wierd. Its not something most people would do, and it does creep most people out. That even goes to another level when you have men out in public misrepresenting themselves as women, and then yet another level when they go so far as to take up surgury to get sexual reassignment. There is nothing natural or normal about it, its wierd and the result of some sort of mental illness. Either way it has no effect on me, but you cant honestly expect people not to react to a man dressing up like a women in a comedic way...especially with the way most cross-dressers dress up. Its f*cking hilarious, as well as wierd.

Anyway its not something Quint wants to have fun with, so we'll just go back to poking fun at 2P2F and try to uncover the rest of his tranny expereicnes. So lets have em! Out with it!


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

Black A**hole or whatever you wanna call yourself : go and have a pissing contest with someone who cares about your retard ramblings LOL !!

Face facts lol : there's like 5 mill x dressers in US alone.

Some of you meet x dressers every day and you don't even know it , hell you might even have a kid who grows up to be a cd or a close friend who cd's....you wouldn't have quite the cheek if it was your own kid we were talkin about eh ??


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

5million crossdressers in the US ??? WTF







where did you get these statistics? Do they have a census for these kind of things?

I love how gays, trannys etc. think everyone else is just like them just so they feel better about themselves.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

so quint might really be the person in her/his avatar?









i was actually prepaired to defend you or atleast ask for the jokes to stop (just out of respct for any member here), but it seems like you just want people to hate you. GJ mam! mission acomplished.


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

Agreed. If you your main initiative was to get everyone against you, you succeeded. What so ironic about the whole situation was that you are really the only one in here ranting about it. So what if the world doesn't agree with your lifestyle. Get over it. It was your choice now deal with it.



C0Rey said:


> ...you don't see dudes here posting up about the latest porno they bought or how they wacked it 10 times last night.


check my other threads.








[/quote]








awesome!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Quint said:


> Black A**hole or whatever you wanna call yourself : go and have a pissing contest with someone who cares about your retard ramblings LOL !!
> 
> Face facts lol : there's like 5 mill x dressers in US alone.
> 
> Some of you meet x dressers every day and you don't even know it , hell you might even have a kid who grows up to be a cd or a close friend who cd's....you wouldn't have quite the cheek if it was your own kid we were talkin about eh ??


HAHAHAHAH Ok Quint. Sorry you have an issue with the reality of what you are. When you are ready to come to terms with it go ahead and write back. untill then STFU ladyboy

Go cry to your mommy. This group of MEN dont want to hear about the bunch your panties are in.

Oh and apparently you care. otherwise you wouldn't be taking the time to insult everyone in this thread. so what 5 million compared to 100 million? 5% of people are crossdressers?dosen't seem like a whole lot to me. you simply gave me numbers to prove you wrong. 95% of people think that crossdressers are weird.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Quint said:


> Black A**hole or whatever you wanna call yourself : go and have a pissing contest with someone who cares about your retard ramblings LOL !!
> 
> Face facts lol : there's like 5 mill x dressers in US alone.
> 
> Some of you meet x dressers every day and you don't even know it , hell you might even have a kid who grows up to be a cd or a close friend who cd's....you wouldn't have quite the cheek if it was your own kid we were talkin about eh ??


Id disown him...or more likely kill him and feed him to my dogs.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> Black A**hole or whatever you wanna call yourself : go and have a pissing contest with someone who cares about your retard ramblings LOL !!
> 
> Face facts lol : there's like 5 mill x dressers in US alone.
> 
> Some of you meet x dressers every day and you don't even know it , hell you might even have a kid who grows up to be a cd or a close friend who cd's....you wouldn't have quite the cheek if it was your own kid we were talkin about eh ??


Id disown him...or more likely kill him and feed him to my dogs.:nod:
[/quote]

Well theres no abuse or molestation going on in my house so he will be less likley to turn out a X-dresser/tranny.


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

was just about to say that. i would raise my kids correctly so they dont turn out to be freaks.


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

nm


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

The real question is, what if your son grew up and wanted to be a seagull?


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)




----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Quint said:


> *Black A**hole or whatever you wanna call yourself : go and have a pissing contest with someone who cares about your retard ramblings LOL !!*


if you and blacksunshine had a pissing contest...would it have to be done sitting down to be fair??


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

[quote name='Puff' post='1848183' date='Feb 24 2007, 01:27 AM'
if you and blacksunshine had a pissing contest...would it have to be done sitting down to be fair??
[/quote]

lmfaooooooo wow, im sitting here laughing about that one, puff


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Well!...this thread is getting out of hands..Can we just get a long?? girl, guy, tranny, whatever we are all human.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ok this was<--- a funny topic i was gonna show some friends to night but QUINT sussshh..! with the fartcy comebacks MORE TRANNY TALK..lol um learning somthing here..lol adams apples removed???


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

^^ when it come to tranny it was more the adams apples removed....they gotta remove the blue balls as well.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

weird


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

lol mr blueberry brought this up out of nowhere. havent seen this thread in ages!

ill be out in thailand for most of august. might nip over to vietnam for a few days to scope it out.

if anyone will randomly be there around that time let me know. we can go drinking.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i might be going out there sometime next year. so if you can arrange your time out there too. we can go and see a ping pong show


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

hahaahh lol...I missed this thread. This is the thread members in here think I love trannies.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> hahaahh lol...I missed this thread. This is the thread members in here *think* I love trannies.


THINK??? or KNOW???









im hitting up the kick boxing stadium, going deep sea fishing out of phuket, and overall getting sh*tfaced every night. im excited, because this will be my girlfriend's first time in asia. i think she'll love it.

4 of our friends are going to be winding up their 4 months in thailand when we are there, so it will be a good solid week or so of getting pissed.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

I hope you have fun there, it's amazing tropical country and your GF will love it there. Just make sure you don't where heavy or little jewelry. A lots of thief and killing over it a lot going on there right now. Doesn't matter who you are and where you come from.

Make sure to take sh*t load of picture for us, oh BTW be carefully for Trannies there is sh*t load of them around. Don't let adam apple fool you, I've been fooled by them once.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

ive been to thailand numerous times. this will be my first time in 2 or 3 years.

i never wear jewelery when traveling. ppl who do either A) like to make themselves feel better by wearing jewelery in a country where many cannot afford any. or B) they're just stupid.

i have a crappy digital watch that i wear when traveling. other than that i wear nothing.

i dont find bangkok the least bit intimidating. ive walked around the streets late at night since i was about 10...never been harassed or attacked in any way.

in bangkok they have the "tourist police" who keep the psychos in line.lol. im not concerned about thailand, more about vietnam (for theft, etc)


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

never mind.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

well i almost forget about this topic..lol and 2p2p hes a tranny man for shure......lol he loves the c**k ,, or he just knows to much....!


----------



## CAPONE (May 18, 2006)

My cousin and I are going over there tis summer hopefully where gonna train muay thai at ISS in Pataya, Thailand


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Quint said:


> I wonder if it's a nice country for foreigners to live in....certainly much more reasonable prices ?
> 
> Foreigners can't own houses there I've heard....has to lease it for a number of yrs (30+)


We should apply this law in the states!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i have zero desire to go to asia. i enjoy america too much.


----------

